# Electronic Ignition????



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Had a local mechanic who was restoring my Tripower suggest a retrofit to a Pertronix Ignitor and coil electronic ignition set up.. Shes a stock 65, 389 manual.. I'm hesitant.. Any experience out there with these?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Have a Pertronix III and matching coil on my 70 EL Camino. Been working fine for the last three years.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

some factory tach s dont like pertronics


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a Pertronix Ignitor in my car installed by the PO. I have had the car a year now with no issues. But that being said I would have a backup. I have been stranded on cross country trips because of issues with the points/condenser on one car and the electronic module on another. Electronics usually just die they give a warning.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yep. Always carry a spare set of points and condenser in the glovebox.. Just like the old days.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonoma GTO said:


> Had a local mechanic who was restoring my Tripower suggest a retrofit to a Pertronix Ignitor and coil electronic ignition set up.. Shes a stock 65, 389 manual.. I'm hesitant.. Any experience out there with these?


 Just saw this the other day. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Problem with the video. This assumes that HEI is a drop in change and you are running a MSD blaster. When you install a HEI remove your ballast resistor. Why because the resistor drops the voltage to ~7 volts for your points. So not the same as this test. 

What you will never say points are maintenance free.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

I had a Petronix I from the previous owner and last year upgraded to a Petronix II with Lobe sensor. Have not had any issues. the LS is easier to install and does not use the magnet/wheel of the original. I had read some of the issues with Petronix but have not seen them come to pass. I think making sure you have all the correct grounds on the engine helps. With that said, I did buy a second one and stuck it in the glove box just in case the stranded event happens, as others have mentioned, you get no warning of failure with electronic like you do points.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I prefer points all day long.


----------

